# Device showing as DC (When it is not a DC)



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem that when I joined my new device to the network it connects normally but it has some issues. It says that I am connected with limited connectivity. Also when doing an ipconfig /all it says that the DNS Server is 127.0.0.1 and there are no DNS Servers on the device. What could have happened is that along time ago there was a DC named exactly like my new device. 


I renamed the device and still I am experiencing the same issues.

Another weird thing is that I can browse the internet easily but then when for example I go and log in to Skydrive it says that I do not have an internet connection.


Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## christiandavies (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you not just change the IP of the DNS to the IP of your actual DNS server?


----------

